# متى تبكى على نفسك؟



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_
هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك ؟ عندما تكون انسانا شرسا .. هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك ؟ عندما تكون بعيدا عن صلاتك ..



ابكي على نفسك عندما تسخر من احد غيرك ... ابك على نفسك عندما تمتلأ بالهموم وتغرقك الأحزان .. وأنت تملك الثلث الأخير من الليل ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون عدوا لوالدك ووالدتك ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون لا تعرف قيم الاخلاق .. ابكي على نفسك عندما اهنة احد حتى لو اهنته بكلمة صغيرة .. ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون عدوا لجميع الناس ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون لا تحب ابنك وابنتك وامك وابيك .. ابكي .. ابكي . ابكي على كل غلطة في حياتك ابكي عندما تكون تارك صلاتك وصيامك ابكي ابكي واضحك بعد بكائك .وافتح ورقه بيضاء جميله ..لنبدا جميعا ...توبة حقيقية ...محبة لرب المجد...وابتعاد عن الخطايا .. وحب الصلاة ... فهي نبدا...
منقووووول_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## سانت تريزا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شيئ جميل ان نعاتب انفسنا


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع راااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييييير 
وميرسى على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_


سانت تريزا قال:



			شيئ جميل ان نعاتب انفسنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير على مدخلتك الجميله
مشكووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على النصائح .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## ماريا مراد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

للامانة   صح


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_


marmar2004 قال:



موضوع راااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ليكى
وميرسى اكتر على المرور
مشكوووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_


كليمو قال:



*شكرا" على النصائح .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

العفو
انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على المرور
مشكوووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريا مراد قال:


> للامانة   صح


ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك

مشكووووووره​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> _ ابكي على كل غلطة في حياتك_
> _ ابكي عندما تكون تارك صلاتك وصيامك_
> _ ابكي ابكي واضحك بعد بكائك _
> _.وافتح ورقه بيضاء جميله ..لنبدا جميعا ...توبة حقيقية ...محبة لرب المجد...وابتعاد عن الخطايا .. وحب الصلاة ... فهي نبدا..._



فعلا يا توني
دي الحالات اللي لازم  ابكي عليها دايما

ميرسي يا توني بجد موضوعك رائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل ورائع زى كل مرة يا تونى تسلم ايدك بجد وربنا يعوض تعبك يارب​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا توني *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_


نيفين رمزي قال:




فعلا يا توني
دي الحالات اللي لازم  ابكي عليها دايما

ميرسي يا توني بجد موضوعك رائع
ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

سلامتك يا باشا من البكا
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك ومدخلتك
مشكووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_


bent el3dra قال:



*موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل ورائع زى كل مرة يا تونى تسلم ايدك بجد وربنا يعوض تعبك يارب​*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييييير وميرسى خالص على زوقك
مشكووووووووووووووووره​_​


----------



## فونتالولو (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا توني 
بس كده الواحد هيبكي كتير بقي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موضوع جميل اوي_


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## SALVATION (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mero_engel قال:



*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا توني *
*ربنا يباركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_


فونتالولو قال:



سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا توني 
بس كده الواحد هيبكي كتير بقي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موضوع جميل اوي

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير 
وسلامتك من البكاء
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_


فيبى 2010 قال:



موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## sara23 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع حلو اوى
وخلاص اتعودنا منك على كده
وكل الحاجات دى بجد تستاهل ان الواحد يبكى على نفسه فيها
بس يا رب نكون بنشوف نفسنا على حقيقتها عشان نلحق نفسنا  
ميرسى كتير ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك
​_


----------



## SALVATION (17 أكتوبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _موضوع حلو اوى
> وخلاص اتعودنا منك على كده
> وكل الحاجات دى بجد تستاهل ان الواحد يبكى على نفسه فيها
> بس يا رب نكون بنشوف نفسنا على حقيقتها عشان نلحق نفسنا
> ...



ميرسى كتييير على زوقك الجميل
مشكوره خالص
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع  مهم

شكرا توني

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووو
اوووووووووووووووووووووى
اوووووووووووووووووووووى
جااااااااااامد مووووووووووووت
ربنا يبركك يا تونى تون*​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون لا تحب ابنك وابنتك وامك وابيك .. ابكي .. ابكي . ابكي على كل غلطة في حياتك ابكي عندما تكون تارك صلاتك وصيامك ابكي ابكي


​
ميرسى اوى ياتونى على الموضوع الراااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 أكتوبر 2008)

_


amjad-ri قال:



*موضوع  مهم

شكرا توني

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييييييير
وميرسى اكتر على المرور 
مشكووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 أكتوبر 2008)

_

viviane tarek قال:



*حلوووووووووووووووووووووو
اوووووووووووووووووووووى
اوووووووووووووووووووووى
جااااااااااامد مووووووووووووت
ربنا يبركك يا تونى تون*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا باشا ده من زوقك
ميرسى جداا على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووره​_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 أكتوبر 2008)

_


happy angel قال:



​
ميرسى اوى ياتونى على الموضوع الراااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على المرور
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انت بجد مواضيعك حلوة اوى يا تونى 
وبعدين كل دة بكى  حرام عليك كدة هنعمل فيضان والعالم كلة يغرق يرضيك؟

سنكس يا جميل:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## SALVATION (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_


iam_with_you قال:



انت بجد مواضيعك حلوة اوى يا تونى 
وبعدين كل دة بكى  حرام عليك كدة هنعمل فيضان والعالم كلة يغرق يرضيك؟

سنكس يا جميل:love_letter_send:

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
وربنا ما يجب حزن
وميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## god love 2011 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد موضوع فووووووووووووووق الممتاز ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​​


----------



## سيزار (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الحكايه كله دموع دموع
المنتدى بقيت كل مواضيعه دموع

بس برضه يا تونى
انت تكسب
موضوعك حلو


----------



## gra7 7abeby (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوي تونى تون حبيب المسيح ربنا يمدلك ايده علشان تزودنا بمواضيعك الجميلة دى


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااا

شكرا لك​


----------



## sameh7610 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل تونى

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_


سيمون يوسف قال:



بجد موضوع فووووووووووووووق الممتاز ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_

سيزار قال:



ايه الحكايه كله دموع دموع
المنتدى بقيت كل مواضيعه دموع

بس برضه يا تونى
انت تكسب
موضوعك حلو

أنقر للتوسيع...


سلامتك من الدموع سيزار
ميرسى كتييير عيا مان على زوقك
منور الموضوع
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور​_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_


gra7 7abeby قال:



			موضوع جميل اوي تونى تون حبيب المسيح ربنا يمدلك ايده علشان تزودنا بمواضيعك الجميلة دى 
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوك 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك ودعواتك الجميله
حقيقى ميرسى خالص
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_


بنت الملك22 قال:








أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_


gewly قال:




موضوع جميل جداااااا

شكرا لك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_


sameh7610 قال:



*موضوع جميل تونى

الرب يباركك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*روووووووووووعه يا تونى بجد.. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_


dona nabil قال:



*روووووووووووعه يا تونى بجد.. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوره كتيييييير_​


----------



## yousteka (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك؟*

هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك ؟​
 عندما تكون انسانا شرسا ..

هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك ؟​
عندما تكون بعيدا عن صلاتك وبعيدا عن عبادك ..

ابكي على نفسك عندما تسخر من احد غيرك ...


ابك على نفسك عندما تجدها ضعيفة أمام الشهوات ،عظيمة أمام المعاصي

ابك على نفسك عندما ترى المنكر ولا تنكره ...وعندما ترى الخير وتحتقره


ابك على نفسك عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ...وقد مضى الكثير من العمر


 ابك على نفسك عندما تمتلأ بالهموم وتغرقكي الأحزان .. وأنت تملك الثلث الأخير من الليل 

ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون عدوا لوالدك ووالدتك

 ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون لا تعرف قيم الاخلاق ..

 ابكي على نفسك عندما اهنة احد حتى لو اهنته بكلمة صغيرة ..

 ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون عدوا لجميع الناس

 ابكي على نفسك عندما تكون لا تحب ابنك وابنتك وامك وابيك ..

 ابكي .. ابكي . ابكي على كل غلطة في حياتك

 ابكي عندما تكون تارك صلاتك وصيامك ابكي ابكي واضحك بعد بكائك .وافتح ورقه بيضاء جميله 

..وابتعد عن المعاصى والمنكرات ههي لنبدا جميعا ...توبة نصوح ...استغفار الله ...وابتعاد عن 

ما يغضبه .. وحب الصوم و الصلاة ... فهي نبدا...


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك؟*



> ابكي عندما تكون تارك صلاتك و[color="[size="4"]​indigo"][/size]صيامك ابكي ابكي واضحك بعد بكائك .وافتح ورقه بيضاء جميله​


​[/color]​ميرسى يوستيكا على النصايح
سلام المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك؟*

ابكي عندما تكون تارك صلاتك وصيامك ابكي ابكي واضحك بعد بكائك .وافتح ورقه بيضاء جميله 

..وابتعد عن المعاصى والمنكرات ههي لنبدا جميعا ...توبة نصوح ...استغفار الله ...وابتعاد عن 

ما يغضبه .. وحب الصوم و الصلاة ... فهي نبدا...

*رائع جدا الموضوع وكلام مؤثر جدا
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك؟*



> ابكي عندما تكون تارك صلاتك وصيامك ابكي ابكي واضحك بعد بكائك .وافتح ورقه بيضاء جميله


 
كلام راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك؟*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا يوستيكا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعلم متى تبكي على نفسك؟*

*نصائح جميله جدااا

مرسي يوستيكا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2010)

_قعدة تدمجى انتى فى مواضيعى انا بس _
_وبيشتكوا انى مش بنزل مواضيع غير الرياضة_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل خالص تونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يونيو 2010)

_شكراا كتيير مانا_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع عجبني جدا 
يوقظ ضماير ويفوق اللي تايه 
وزود عليهم ابكي علي نفسك حين تكون غير نافع لمن حولك 
ابكي علي نفسك حين تكون قدوة سيئة وعثرة في طريق الاخرين

الرب يبارك حياتك توني​*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يونيو 2010)

_شكراا كتيير راجعا ليسوع_
_سعيد لان الموضوع نال اعجابك_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## *koki* (25 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا تونى
صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2010)

_شكراا كتيير كوكى_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل تونى 

ابكى على نفسى

لو غلبتنى خطيتى


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2010)

_الاجمل مرورك_
_شكراا كتيير _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## magedrn (26 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى جدا ليك على الموضوع الجميل دا
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2010)

_شكراا كتيير _
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

